# Adaptar Specialized-Fox Brain en Stumpy FSR 2004???



## Mcoaguilar (Jun 30, 2013)

Buen día amigos bikers, tengo una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar, tengo u a Stumpjumper FSR año 2004, viene con un shock Fox Float RLC, anda bien (ya mero necesita servicio con Dynamia) pero mi pregunta es, a este modelo se le puede adaptar un shock Brain? Ustedes lo recomiendan?


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Sin ser experto en el tema, no lo creo posible, pero seguramente Rodrigo (Dynamia)te puede sacar de dudas.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mcoaguilar said:


> Buen día amigos bikers, tengo una duda y espero que me puedan ayudar, tengo u a Stumpjumper FSR año 2004, viene con un shock Fox Float RLC, anda bien (ya mero necesita servicio con Dynamia) pero mi pregunta es, a este modelo se le puede adaptar un shock Brain? Ustedes lo recomiendan?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estimado ,

Personalmente yo no te recomendaría ese cambio por varias razones que a continuación te comento.

1.- La razón number one sería ; ¿para qué cambiar el shock ? si comentas que el que tiene anda bien y además con un buen servicio deberá trabajar todavía mejor , no ?, conozco a varios mtbikers que lo que han hecho es lo contrario , han desechado el Brain por un Float .

2.- Sin que te vayas a molestar y espero que el gran auditorio que lee éste H.Foro tampoco se moleste , yo no le veo caso a echarle dinero a la Stumpy que ya casi tiene 10 años de uso y sobre todo que con el cambio del shock mencionado no le ayudaría absolutamente nada, es muy probable y espero que así sea que esa Stumpy ande trabajando como relojito y que estructuralmente este bien , sin embargo 10 años de trabajo en los cerros no es algo que no se deba de tomar en cuenta.

3.- Suponiendo que el cambio que comentas fuera posible ( que particularmente me parece que no se puede) te puede salir más caro el caldo que las albóndigas, un Brain con herrajes actual ( y que te todos modos no le sirve ) puede costar más del valor actual del cuadro Stumpy FSR 2004.

4.- La Stumpy FSR 2004 estaba diseñada para tener 100 mm de recorrido en la suspensión trasera , años después pasó a 120 y ahora me parece que anda en los 140 mm., de tal forma que tu cuadro es completamente diferente de los cuadros Stumpjumper que ya vienen con el shock Brain.

5.- Entre tu cuadro 2004 y los Stumpy posteriores tenemos ; diferente diseño del cuadro y sobre todo del triángulo trasero lo cual implica diferentes links ,diferentes largos del shock , diferente stroke, diferente hardware, diferentes rates, en fin absolutamente nada que ver entre un cuadro 2004 y los posteriores .

6.- Los Brain de las Stumpy actuales definitivamente no le quedan .

7.- Podría ser que consiguiendo un shock Brain de una Stumpjumper FSR del 2006 tuvieras algún chance de adaptarlo ya que esos cuadros mas o menos eran similares , SIN EMBARGO la Stumpy FSR del 2006 era de 120 mm de recorrido trasero y la tuya es de 100mm y el largo del shock (eye to eye )y el stroke también es diferente entre ambos cuadros , aún consiguiendo un shock brain del 2006 ya estaría mas que obsoleto con la dificultad de encontrar refacciones .

En fin, yo no me metería en problemas que a final de cuentas no me van a dar un resultado satisfactorio en el desempeño de la bici, mejor enviar el shock a servicio con Tacu y a disfrutar de la Stumpy 2004.

Saludos.
the last biker


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Igual, manda tu shock a servicio y dejate de problemas.

Si ya de plano quieres meterle billete a tu cleta y a willis quieres bloqueo (cosa que personalmente, no termino de comprender), compra un amortiguador con bloqueo.

Suponiendo que encuentras el shock Brain de la medida, necesitas montar el cerebro en el basculante trasero del lado del freno... para lo cual o necesitas soldar una pestaña o imaginartelas como atornillarlo usando el montaje del freno.

Con todo respeto (yo tambien tenia una 2004 antes de comprarme una 2010), no vale la pena el gasto. Menos por un Brain, como ya bien apunta The Last Biker.


----------

